# Our hawk is back



## Terry D (Dec 29, 2017)

He was pretty bold this time around. Not fifteen feet from where I was standing in the window with my camera.


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 29, 2017)

do you know what kind of hawk this is?
pls.n.thx


----------



## Terry D (Dec 29, 2017)

It's a Cooper's Hawk. They prey on birds, mostly. Hence its interest in our feeders.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 29, 2017)

You captured his predatory gaze.... fabulous....


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2017)

cool man


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 30, 2017)

i feel a poem coming on.....


----------



## Terry D (Jan 1, 2018)

More winter birds. With temperatures staying below zero F around here, the birds are taking full advantage of our feeders.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 2, 2018)

fabulous!
and the pictures are really good, too.


----------

